# Updated Pics of Killer and 3 Blades



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm no professional but here we go:

Blade:









Blade2:









Looking at me?









Killer:



























Not without my consent:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

more:

Blade3:









Dare you:









Blades:



























What u think guys, they look bigger than 2-3" now don't they







They are actually 4.5-5"


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Killer looks a little beat up, are they both in the same tank together?

P.S. You may not be a professional, but nice pics!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

great pygos dude. i love p nats and p nots.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys and killer and one of the blades constantly go at it, but in the end killer still rules.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Great pics !







I love the blade shot's


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

great looking fish u have. my fav pic is #2. U took it as soon as he opend his mouth. Good job!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great Pygo`s!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic,s good job !


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

the ones with the open mouth pics were luck, i haven't the skills york does with his rhom.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice p's.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful piranha's and good pictures, mate








Even though they look a bit ragged, their colors are amazing!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: get some more lighting in there to get better pics

but they look good


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Noice mix of pygos


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for the compliments everyone. Only Killer (rb) seems ragged in these pics. He is constantly going at it with one of the Blades. They are all top shape now though.

Anyways, lighting is a problem because i candycaned the light bulb and the top glass, my pygos light little light. Especially blaring from the 10K coralife light.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice pics he's beautiful


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great fish. killer is the man


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks, here is a full tank shot as of now:










and a darker pic:










where they will be going to hopefully in a month or two:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bit is that new tank?? i didnt see a center brace, is the glass thick enough for

the amount of pressure the water is gonna put on it

edit: never mind i jsut noticed the link in your sig and looked at your ongoing thread

with this tank, good luck man


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

really nice reds man.....







A+


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks you all...and FF 3 are caribe and only one is a red belly, but i do like the A+ grade


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great colour on those boys!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

its a beauty


----------

